# The best post-apocalyptic movie you ever seen?



## MelissaUS (Mar 13, 2011)

Give me some ideas for post-apocalyptic movies to watch


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 13, 2011)

The last one I saw was The Road with Viggo Mortensen. I thought it brilliant but I`m sure it`s not for everyone...

But here you can find a list on Wikipedia of post-apocalyptic films categorized in decades.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

28 Days/Weeks Later, Romero's 'of the Dead' films.


----------



## MelissaUS (Mar 13, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> The last one I saw was The Road with Viggo Mortensen. I thought it brilliant but I`m sure it`s not for everyone...
> 
> But here you can find a list on Wikipedia of post-apocalyptic films categorized in decades.
> WOW thank you very much for the list.
> ...



Ah 28 days and 28 weeks later are my fav. What about "28 months later" I waiting for so long for this movie. I think this year should be out? Am I right?


----------



## LocoRoco (Mar 13, 2011)

Book of Eli
I am Legend
28 Weeks Later
Matrix
Akira
Blade runner


District B13


----------



## Cartmanuk (Mar 13, 2011)

SKYLINE




*The Book Of Eli *

In a violent post-apocalyptic society, the drifter Eli has been wandering to west across North America for the last thirty years reading a unique b...


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

MelissaUS said:
			
		

> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are great movies! 28 Months might not actually happen. Last I heard was that two companies involved in the making of 28 Weeks were at each other's throats in some sort of argument. If that keeps up then a third seems quite unlikely.


----------



## MelissaUS (Mar 13, 2011)

Cartmanuk said:
			
		

> SKYLINE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh so bad. 
What about some very good post-apocalyptic movie that will be out his year? Does anybody know some?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 13, 2011)

MelissaUS said:
			
		

> Ahh so bad.
> What about some very good post-apocalyptic movie that will be out his year? Does anybody know some?


Here's one that I guess borders on being post-apocolyptic... but not really quite there... more sci-fi than anything: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1217613/.


----------



## MelissaUS (Mar 14, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> MelissaUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I watched the trailer. Like you said, it looks more sci-fi than anything but I hope it would be good. 
Here one movie http://anotherworldthemovie.com/ that will come out this year.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 14, 2011)

MelissaUS said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll check that out. Generally any zombie film I consider to be good. Zombies are the best lol.
Invasion of the Body Snatchers counts according to Wikipedia and is good.
The Matrix apparently counts which is good.
Not sure if Dark City counts but since The Matrix basically seemed like a Dark City rip off I'd definitely watch that too.
I Am Legend is another good one.
And since Alien Resurrection technically counts along with a deleted scene, I vote for that, too.


----------

